# Pastille d'exclamation dans le finder



## Herve1 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je rencontre un problème avec mon Finder, depuis 2 jours j'ai des pastilles rouges avec un point d'exclamation sur mes fichiers iCloud. 
Mais je n'ai pas ça sur la totalité des dossiers. Quand je clique sur mes fichiers, ils s'ouvrent bien, mais je ne sais pas à quoi cela est dû. 

J'ai les pastilles uniquement sur mon dossier iCloud. 

Je suis sur Monterey 12.6 

Avez vous déjà eu ce genre de souci ? 

Merci


----------



## Romuald (21 Novembre 2022)

Ca peut venir d'un problème de connexion avec iCloud, ou simplement du fait que tu es au max de l'espace disponible, du coup les nouveaux fichiers ou les modifications de ceux qui y sont déjà ne peuvent plus s'y stocker.

Un peu de lecture


----------



## Herve1 (21 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca peut venir d'un problème de connexion avec iCloud, ou simplement du fait que tu es au max de l'espace disponible, du coup les nouveaux fichiers ou les modifications de ceux qui y sont déjà ne peuvent plus s'y stocker.
> 
> Un peu de lecture


J'ai 57GO d'occupés sur 200GO d'iCloud, 
Sur mon téléphone, je n'ai pas de pastilles et je peux aussi voir mes documents 
Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que j'ai eu ça à l'ouverture de mon Mac et depuis ça ne part plus, même avec un redémarrage.


----------



## Romuald (21 Novembre 2022)

Comme dit dans le lien que je t'ai fourni, as-tu vérifié dans les préfs système iCloud que tout va bien ? Si ça marche avec l'iphone c'est que c'est le lien Mac-iCloud qui est en cause.


----------



## Herve1 (21 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Comme dit dans le lien que je t'ai fourni, as-tu vérifié dans les préfs système iCloud que tout va bien ? Si ça marche avec l'iphone c'est que c'est le lien Mac-iCloud qui est en cause.


J'aimerais bien, mais je n'arrive pas à l'ouvrir


----------



## Romuald (21 Novembre 2022)

Herve1 a dit:


> J'aimerais bien, mais je n'arrive pas à l'ouvrir


??? Il suffit de cliquer dessus.
Voila ce que ça raconte :

_If the iCloud icon is showing an exclamation mark, it typically indicates a connection or storage issue. We'd first recommend navigating to the iCloud settings page in System Preferences > your Apple ID at the top to see if there's a notification with more detail showing in there at all.
If there's no further information on what the notification is for, you'll next want to check your iCloud storage to make sure there is still available space. This article will help in determining your current used and available storage space: Manage your iCloud storage_


----------



## Herve1 (21 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> ??? Il suffit de cliquer dessus.
> Voila ce que ça raconte :
> 
> _If the iCloud icon is showing an exclamation mark, it typically indicates a connection or storage issue. We'd first recommend navigating to the iCloud settings page in System Preferences > your Apple ID at the top to see if there's a notification with more detail showing in there at all.
> If there's no further information on what the notification is for, you'll next want to check your iCloud storage to make sure there is still available space. This article will help in determining your current used and available storage space: Manage your iCloud storage_


Merci, je sais encore cliquer sur un lien je ne suis pas débile. Votre URL ne peut pas s'ouvrir (voir PJ)


----------



## Romuald (21 Novembre 2022)

J'ai testé les liens avant de les poster, voila pourquoi je me posais la question, tu n'imagines pas le nombre de gens qui ignorent qu'on peut cliquer sur un texte en surbrillance. Pas la peine de prendre la mouche pour si peu.
Il se trouve que quelque part a été rajouté un préfixe le rendant illisible. Le voici 'en dur'

```
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/251684580
```


----------



## Herve1 (22 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai testé les liens avant de les poster, voila pourquoi je me posais la question, tu n'imagines pas le nombre de gens qui ignorent qu'on peut cliquer sur un texte en surbrillance. Pas la peine de prendre la mouche pour si peu.
> Il se trouve que quelque part a été rajouté un préfixe le rendant illisible. Le voici 'en dur'
> 
> ```
> ...


Merci,

Je viens de remarquer que ce n'est pas uniquement sur mon iCloud, mais aussi sur certains dossiers de mon Mac. J'avoue ne rien comprendre à ça. j'ai beau faire des recherches sur le net, je ne trouve rien. J'ai trouvé ça, mais je n'ai pas de clean my Mac ou d'anti virus sur mon Mac.


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2022)

Je sèche...
Question bête (je n'ai jamais eu le souci) : est-ce qu'il se passe quelque chose si tu positionne la souris sur la pastille ou que tu cliques dessus ? A faire éventuellement en ayant ouvert la console au cas où ça y écrirait des messages.
Je suppose que tu as relancé le finder ou rebooté pour voir si ça arrangeait les choses ?


----------



## Herve1 (22 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je sèche...
> Question bête (je n'ai jamais eu le souci) : est-ce qu'il se passe quelque chose si tu positionne la souris sur la pastille ou que tu cliques dessus ? A faire éventuellement en ayant ouvert la console au cas où ça y écrirait des messages.
> Je suppose que tu as relancé le finder ou rebooté pour voir si ça arrangeait les choses ?


Non rien ne se passe, les pastilles sont la, mais on ne peut pas cliquer dessus. 
Entre-temps j'ai fait un Scan Bitdefender, pas de virus détecté. 
Fait un SOS dans l'utilitaire des disques, rien n'a changé. 
J'ai fait un mode sans échec, les pastilles étaient toujours présentes dans le sans échec.
J'ai déconnecté mon iCloud et reconnecté, idem 
J'ai fait le mode sécurisé maximal, je sais que des fois il switch sans que je sache pourquoi. 
Je me tâte à réinstaller Monterey, mais je pense que ça va m'effacer mes documents.


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2022)

Herve1 a dit:


> mais je pense que ça va m'effacer mes documents.


Non, avec Monterey le système et les données sont dans deux containers différents. Et de toutes façons il faut TOUJOURS faire une sauvegarde avant d'entreprendre une manip système. Ca fait un peu ceinture et bretelles vu la première phrase, mais l'informatique n'est pas une science exacte, et au prix où sont les disques durs c'est une sécurité indispensable.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Novembre 2022)

Un coup d'Onyx ?


----------



## sinbad21 (22 Novembre 2022)

Herve1 a dit:


> Merci,
> 
> Je viens de remarquer que ce n'est pas uniquement sur mon iCloud, mais aussi sur certains dossiers de mon Mac.
> 
> ...


Tu as ou tu as eu McAfee ? Regarde ce fil.


----------



## Herve1 (22 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un coup d'Onyx ?


Onyx essayé... sans succès



sinbad21 a dit:


> Tu as ou tu as eu McAfee ? Regarde ce fil.


Non jamais eu de Mcaffe sur le Mac, ni aucun anti virus


----------



## peyret (22 Novembre 2022)

Herve1 a dit:


> Non jamais eu de Mcaffe sur le Mac, ni aucun anti virus


Salut,

Je propose que tu postes un rapport Etrecheck, même si au premier abord çà me semble aussi superflu, mais sait-on jamais ?
tuto Etrecheck ICI


----------



## Herve1 (22 Novembre 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je propose que tu postes un rapport Etrecheck, même si au premier abord çà me semble aussi superflu, mais sait-on jamais ?
> tuto Etrecheck ICI


J'ai fait le check, mais je ne peux pas le poster j'ai un message d'erreur 


Pastebin’s SMART filters have detected potentially offensive or questionable content in your Paste.
The content you are trying to publish has been deemed potentially offensive or questionable by our filters, because of this you’re receiving this warning.
This Paste can only be published with the visibility set to "Private".
Et je ne peux pas le passer aussi en privé. 
C'est galère...



Romuald a dit:


> Non, avec Monterey le système et les données sont dans deux containers différents. Et de toutes façons il faut TOUJOURS faire une sauvegarde avant d'entreprendre une manip système. Ca fait un peu ceinture et bretelles vu la première phrase, mais l'informatique n'est pas une science exacte, et au prix où sont les disques durs c'est une sécurité indispensable.


J'ai fait une réinstallation de Monterey, c'est toujours pareil. je commence à sécher sérieusement là...


----------



## peyret (22 Novembre 2022)

Herve1 a dit:


> J'ai fait le check, mais je ne peux pas le poster j'ai un message d'erreur


Essaie alors sur https://controlc.com/


----------



## Herve1 (22 Novembre 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Essaie alors sur https://controlc.com/


J'ai regardé le code, mais je n'ai rien trouvé d'anormal 






						Version d’EtreCheckPro: 6.7.3 (67033)  Date du rapport: 2022-11-22 17:41:34  Télécharg - 6b3bd7e4
					

Version d’EtreCheckPro: 6.7.3 (67033)  Date du rapport: 2022-11-22 17:41:34  Télécharg - 6b3bd7e4



					controlc.com


----------



## peyret (22 Novembre 2022)

Herve1 a dit:


> J'ai regardé le code, mais je n'ai rien trouvé d'anormal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/Applications/Sync Folders Pro.app/... - possible que çà soit cette app qui met un triangle ? essaie de la désactiver...

sinon pourquoi pas passer à Ventura ?


----------



## Herve1 (22 Novembre 2022)

peyret a dit:


> /Applications/Sync Folders Pro.app/... - possible que çà soit cette app qui met un triangle ? essaie de la désactiver...
> 
> sinon pourquoi pas passer à Ventura ?


Sync Folders c'est une app que j'ai depuis un moment et je ne l'ai pas ouverte depuis un moment, j'ai ce souci depuis quelques jours. 

Et Ventura pour le moment j'attends la version suivante. J'ai toujours fait ça suite à une mauvaise aventure d'un OS précédent.


----------



## peyret (22 Novembre 2022)

Herve1 a dit:


> Sync Folders c'est une app que j'ai depuis un moment et je ne l'ai pas ouverte depuis un moment, j'ai ce souci depuis quelques jours.
> 
> Et Ventura pour le moment j'attends la version suivante. J'ai toujours fait ça suite à une mauvaise aventure d'un OS précédent.


Bon et bien - je donne ma langue aux poilus de @thebiglebowsky , qu'ils en fassent une bonne chère..


----------



## sinbad21 (22 Novembre 2022)

Herve1 a dit:


> Sync Folders c'est une app que j'ai depuis un moment et je ne l'ai pas ouverte depuis un moment, j'ai ce souci depuis quelques jours.
> 
> Et Ventura pour le moment j'attends la version suivante. J'ai toujours fait ça suite à une mauvaise aventure d'un OS précédent.


Vérifie quand même dans Moniteur d'activité qu'elle ne tourne pas en tâche de fond. Elle est dans les éléments d'ouverture au démarrage, donc elle est susceptible de se lancer toute seule. Etrecheck dit qu'elle n'est "pas engagée", mais ça ne coûte rien de vérifier.


----------



## Herve1 (22 Novembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Vérifie quand même dans Moniteur d'activité qu'elle ne tourne pas en tâche de fond. Elle est dans les éléments d'ouverture au démarrage, donc elle est susceptible de se lancer toute seule. Etrecheck dit qu'elle n'est "pas engagée", mais ça ne coûte rien de vérifier.


Je ne la vois pas dans le moniteur.


----------



## sinbad21 (22 Novembre 2022)

Herve1 a dit:


> Je ne la vois pas dans le moniteur.


Dans le menu Présentation, il faut afficher "Toutes les opérations".


----------



## Herve1 (22 Novembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Dans le menu Présentation, il faut afficher "Toutes les opérations".


Oui, mais j'ai filtré avec le mot "sync" car je ne peux pas prendre toute la liste du moniteur


----------



## sinbad21 (22 Novembre 2022)

Herve1 a dit:


> Oui, mais j'ai filtré avec le mot "sync" car je ne peux pas prendre toute la liste du moniteur


Ok. Tant pis. J'ai une autre idée, va dans pCloud Drive et regarde s'il n'y a pas un point d'exclamation en bas et à gauche de la fenêtre, comme chez moi. En cliquant dessus tu auras les fichiers concernés.


----------



## Herve1 (22 Novembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Ok. Tant pis. J'ai une autre idée, va dans pCloud Drive et regarde s'il n'y a pas un point d'exclamation en bas et à gauche de la fenêtre, comme chez moi. En cliquant dessus tu auras les fichiers concernés.
> Voir la pièce jointe 271497


Alors c'est à ne rien comprendre, Je n'avais pas Pcloud d'activé et j'ai dû faire un changement de préférence pour MacFuse, en me demandant d'aller changer la sécurité pour pouvoir l'exécuter. et quand j'ai fait le changement de sécurité il demande de redémarrer le Mac, et l'a je n'ai plus les points d'exclamation. comme si que tout était revenu dans l'ordre. 

Par contre je n'ai pas de point d'exclamation dans Pcloud


----------



## sinbad21 (22 Novembre 2022)

Problème réglé donc.


----------



## Herve1 (22 Novembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Problème réglé donc.


Oui il faut croire... je vais voir dans les jours à venir.


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2022)

Herve1 a dit:


> J'ai regardé le code, mais je n'ai rien trouvé d'anormal


Sauf que...


> 2022-10-10 Adblock Plus (2.2.1)


...tu ferais bien de virer cette saloperie qui ne protège de rien du tout tout en laissant passer volontairement de la PUB pour se rétribuer. Préfère donc *Malwarebytes* qui fera très bien le job en cas de problème.

Par curiosité, désactive temporairement OneDrive et pCloud et vois ce qu'il se passe après un redémarrage.

*Edit :* je viens de voir la réponse        #28      qui semble confirmer ce que je pensais


----------



## sinbad21 (22 Novembre 2022)

Herve1 a dit:


> Oui il faut croire... je vais voir dans les jours à venir.


pCloud a son propre système de fichiers, qui s'appuie sur macFUSE. macFUSE était en souffrance, attendant d'être autorisé à fonctionner dans les prefs Confidentialité et Sécurité. En l'autorisant et en redémarrant, les choses sont rentrées dans l'ordre.


----------



## Herve1 (22 Novembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Sauf que...
> 
> ...tu ferais bien de virer cette saloperie qui ne protège de rien du tout tout en laissant passer volontairement de la PUB pour se rétribuer. Préfère donc *Malwarebytes* qui fera très bien le job en cas de problème.
> 
> ...


Adblock je l'utilise surtout pour éviter les pub sur YouTube. Je le trouve plutôt efficace. 

Je n'utilise pas One drive, il est installé car il est avec le pack office, et Pcloud j'essaie de le désactiver quand j'y pense, il me sert surtout de backup.


----------



## Flamisty (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous, pour info j'ai eu exactement la même chose aujourd'hui sur certains dossiers.
J'ai supprimé tout ça en une seconde : en relançant le Finder.
Pour rappel, c'est la touche Command + clic droit et relancer.
J'espère que cela fonctionnera pour toi aussi ;-)


----------

